# Malignant Anal Sac tumor - help



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

Kyra, my 8 year old GSD, had a tumor removed, along with her anal sac. Got the results back today that it was malignant. Before the surgery they did a sonogram of her abdomen and no enlarged glands were found or other abnormalties, other than an enlarged spleen, which we had needle asperated and test came back negative. I understand that these tumors are very aggresive and they have referred us to an Oncologist. Has anyone had experience with this sort of tumor? I am especially interested in experience with chemo and radiation?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

From everything I have ever heard chemo and radiation don't tend to be ultra helpful prolonging life, but not curing the cancer in whole. Did they get all the tumor and are they concerned the cancer has gone elsewhere? If it was contained to this area I would go ahead and go through the chemo to kill off any lingering cells in hopes the tumor doesn't grow back anytime soon, but then again every cancer is different. My neighbor's 10 year old GSD had a cancerous tumor in his nose removed today, but the vet frankly told them it will keep growing back rapidly and chemo and radiation tend to be a waste of time, money, and quality of life for the dog They've opted not to go this route and instead let him live out his time happy. If this is a cancer that responds to chemo well and is slow growing maybe it would be worth it for you


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

There was someone not long ago that posted about such a tumor in their dog, have you done a search?

I would look into IP6, Cell Forte as part of the treatment.


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for your replies. I'll see if I can find the previous post and check out the IP6, also. I get different spins on the likelihood of this spreading, etc. Surgeon said he would probably recommend chemo, etc., the other surgeon said he's not sure how much it prolongs life, and my regular vet said it is good that it was caught early! I will probably consult with the Oncologist and decide where to go from there.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Not the same cancer but my dog tolerated chemo quite well.


----------



## MPHS (Oct 5, 2002)

My boy Zeus, had an anal gland tumor the size of a baseball removed on 06/07/2010, and he is doing great. I know the cancer is what will take him, but we just take one day at a time. I can't afford chemo, so am doing the best I can for him. I feed kibble at night, and raw in the morning. I changed his kibble to Orijen for seniors. (he is 9 1/2) A grain free, low carb, high protien food. They say cancer feeds off sugar. He gets 5 fish oil capsules a day, one per 20 lb body weight they say. One 500mg L-Carnitine a day, and four IP-6 Cell Forte a day. The IP-6 is split twice a day. Just couldn't get him to take the flax oil with cottage cheese. I'm lucky he is such a good eater, I can just throw all those pills in his food. Sometimes my Vet just rolls her eyes at me when I talk about the supplements intended for cancer treatment. But hey, they certainly can't hurt anything.
She is a great Vet though. She sugar coats nothing, and tells it like it is. When I first took him in she said "anal gland tumors are always cancer, never saw one that wasn't" Said she could confirm by blood work. Said if he had an elevated calicum level it was cancer. And that he did. But it was not so elevated that his kidneys were effected, and she could remove the tumor. Didn't need to xray or biopsy. Told me after the surgery, the cancer was already in the lymph nodes in his groin. She's probably more blunt with me, since I work part-time for her on Saturdays. 
She said he could have 2 months (already passed that) or 2 years, there was no way to tell. But as long as he is eating, that means he's feeling good. One day at a time, and every day is a gift.


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

Kyra's tumor was the size of a grape, so we caught it really early. It was found when I had her glands routinely expressed. I am fortunate to have health insurance on her, something I learned with my last GSD, Ayla, who had lots of health issues. Thanks for the input, the supplements sound like a very good idea. I've had one setback with her since the surgery last Tuesday. Her incision was not healing and it came open this morning so we had to go to the emergency clinic for a restitch and staples. Now the dreaded cone for ten more days, poor baby! My thoughts are with you and Zeus. It sounds like he he doing well!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Nancy, I'm so glad to hear that Zeus is doing well, hope that you have many many many more months!

Best of luck to Kyra, hope she heals quickly.


----------



## MPHS (Oct 5, 2002)

Last year the FDA approved the first cancer drug for canines, Palladia. They say it does very well for anal gland carcinoma. Only oncologist and board certified Internal Med Vets have access to Palladia.
Took Zeus in for a weight check today, as I could tell he had gained a few. Before his cancer diagnosis, had worked so hard to get 15 lbs off him in 8 months. Was feeding him prescripition kibble OM (obesity mang) in the pm , and raw leg quarter or turkey neck in the am. He was at 104 when the cancer was diagnosed. Weighed in at 99.7 when they removed his sutures from surgery. And today he was 116. My fault, need to start cutting him back, and the boy loves to eat. I guess I figured the cancer would take him before old age, arthritis etc. He will be 10 in January, and the old age symptoms have not started yet. But too much weight is really hard on the seniors. I should not have felt sorry for him and given him so many "extras". My bad.


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

I met with the Oncologist yesterday and she recommended alternating Carboplatin and Doxorubicin. Made no mention of Palladia, but also gave me an estimate on Mitoxantrone. My regular vet is checking on the effectiveness of these treatments with another Oncologist and I will ask him about the palladia when he calls back. We were very lucky to find the tumor when we did as it was so small and her calcium levels were not up in the blood test. I am having trouble making a decision to chemo or not, and if so what kind, etc. Radiation is definetly not an option after I heard what the side effects can be in that area, plus the cost is probably astronimical.

It sounds like Zeus is doing great, and I hope he keeps doing well. I had Kyra on weight management kibble for the last year. She was weighing close to 90 lbs. She's now down to about 80 lbs., and I recently put her on Science Diet Senior. Thinking about changing her to the Orijen you recommended. Also considering the supplements, but the Oncologist said to wait on those till after chemo, as she wouldn't want her immune system to be fighting the chemo.

Hope I can make a decision soon!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

For a dog with cancer, Science Diet would be one of the worst possible foods. You do want high meat protein, good oils, no grain, and low carb:
Cancer - GermanShepherdHome.net

Many oncologists do not know how to combine supplements and chemotherapy. I suggest getting a copy of Shawn Messionair's (sp?) book, which is helpful in combining the two. I think Blaylock has a similar book written for humans.


----------



## MPHS (Oct 5, 2002)

There is a thread just started in the Diet and Nutrition section on Orijen. But there are many grain free kibble brands. EVO, Wellness, Taste of the Wild, etc


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

I am going to be changing her diet as soon as the stitches have healed and she is out of the cone. I would hate to have her get diarrhea while she's trying to heal! Will check out the nutritions section. I am leaning toward not doing chemo. It is not really very effective alone in this type of cancer. If there is a 1 year survival rate, you could possibly get 6 more months of life with 5 months of chemo treatment! Radiation is recommended, but I would never put her through that. Five days a week for 4 weeks and can permantly burn their butt and cause cronic diarrhea!

I just found out that Dr. Messonnier is located a few blocks from me in Plano, Tx. I knew he was in the Dallas area but didn't realize I was so close. I will call and see if I can pick up the book there!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I lost my GSD Max (10yr ole) to cancer, he had a tumor the size of a baseball on his chest. My vet removed it and thought he had done a good job of getting all of it but Max didn't last another year. I couldn't afford chemo treatments at the time and I don't know if they really would have helped at his age. It comes down to that age ole adage Quality over Quantity ....
I know how this tugs at your heart, there's so much you wanna do for them and only so much you can do ...... Blessings your way for you and Kyra !!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

melindajane said:


> I am going to be changing her diet as soon as the stitches have healed and she is out of the cone. I would hate to have her get diarrhea while she's trying to heal! Will check out the nutritions section. I am leaning toward not doing chemo. It is not really very effective alone in this type of cancer. If there is a 1 year survival rate, you could possibly get 6 more months of life with 5 months of chemo treatment! Radiation is recommended, but I would never put her through that. Five days a week for 4 weeks and can permantly burn their butt and cause cronic diarrhea!
> 
> I just found out that Dr. Messonnier is located a few blocks from me in Plano, Tx. I knew he was in the Dallas area but didn't realize I was so close. I will call and see if I can pick up the book there!


I think there are still a lot of things that can be done that do not involve chemo or radiation. I think I would only do chemo in a blood cancer (like lymphoma), if I did it at all. Those might be the only types of cancers where the statistics make sense. Otherwise, I would use a different direction of treatment. Radiation? No, not at all.


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

Kyra's stitches were removed this morning and the cone is off! I have opted not to do chemo and am going to take a holistic approach. Started her with a little of the Evo last night in her food. Only put about 7 or 8 kibbles in and her stools are loose this morning, but not full blown diarrhea. Think I better introduce this stuff slowly! Also have ordered the IP 6 cell forte and purchased some fish oil, etc. Will wait to use those till she is use to her new food.

Now we are looking forward to having fun again!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Best wishes to you both!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Evo is very rich for some dogs, and they can't seem to handle it. When I was looking for an emergency kibble for mine, I tried it here, and after a few days, their digestive tracts were demolished. Also, since they've been sold, expect changes in the ingredients (not for the better) down the road. Some dogs have done great on it, but others can't tolerate it.

Wishing you the best of luck with this!


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

I am very confused on what food to give. I don't want to give my girl stomach problems. She seems OK so far on the Evo, but I haven't really put alot in her old food yet. I do want to get her changed over to a grain free food ASAP. What would you suggest? I can't find Orijen here. They do have Taste of the Wild and Wellness, but I am not sure Wellness is grain free.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Coming to this thread late. Glad you caught the cancer so soon. Have you considered a raw or homemade diet? I think that might be the best thing to help fight cancer. If you don't want to do the work of raw there are some very good preprepared raw diets out there. 

Here's some information for you: Cancer Diet | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter

If you want to get a diet specially prepared for your dog's health needs then you should consider contacting Monica Segal: Welcome to Monica Segal

There are also other people who do diet recipes plus supplements. Maybe some others can chime in about that...I think we have the info in the cancer sticky????


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are going to feed kibble, you want the one with the highest meat protein and lowest carbs/starches for fighting cancer. It's just tough to recommend EVO nowadays, knowing that down the road, there are bound to be changes. Some folks are still using EVO until they start seeing changes. I'm not well-versed in the kibbles out there since I homecook.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey hows it going....

I have a 8 (about to turn 9) German Shepherd named Zac. Sadly with all distress he has grown a tumor and has been deemed cancerous. spreading to the spinal cord. only 2% of shepherds have this. and has been asked to be put down. This is very upsetting news. as Chemo will only help but not improve the quality of the dogs life.
However he is very energetic Still yet just 'squats' to pass stool. can any1 help? PLEASE as i love my dog alot


----------



## Rahul (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey hows it going....

I have a 8 (about to turn 9) German Shepherd named Zac. Sadly with all distress he has grown a tumor and has been deemed cancerous. spreading to the spinal cord. only 2% of shepherds have this. and has been asked to be put down. This is very upsetting news. as Chemo will only help but not improve the quality of the dogs life.
However he is very energetic Still yet just 'squats' to pass stool. can any1 help? PLEASE as i love my dog alot....


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I hope that your girl fully recovers and has no lasting issues. 

My parents had to put the family dog down last year because he had an anal gland tumor the size of a golf ball, the vet said that even if my parents were to have done the surgery that he still wouldnt make it so they opted to have him put down so he didnt suffer any longer. Very, very devastating. I am so glad that you guys caught it in time.


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

Kyra seems to be doing fine. It has been 6 months since her surgery and I have my fingers crossed. Her tumor was very small with no elevated calcium level and no lymph node involvement.

Sorry to hear about your boy. I do know that chemo can buy them a few months, but this leads to quality over quantity of life. As long as Zac is still energetic,etc., I wouldn't consider euthanization. I do have Kyra on a grain free diet and am giving her IP-6 & Inositol supplements along with fish oil and L-Arginine, all of which are recommended for cancer patients.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Some cancers respond very well to chemo (for example lymphoma) and others don't. An oncologist will know. I did chemo with my dog and he sailed through it. Dogs don't respond to chemo in the same way as people, they tend to handle it much better. For us it bought months of quality time. We did the chemo at the university hospital and it was not very expensive, the more expensive part was the testing not the chemo.


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

I did meet with an oncologist. She said that with this type of cancer you can expect to buy possibly six more months of life with chemo treatments every week for five months. She said that radiation would buy you the most time, which would consist of every day treatments for four weeks. The downside of radiation is that it can cause permanent incontinence and can fry their rear ends. Keep in mind that this was after I had Kyra's lump and Anal gland removed. 

I have read that lymphoma, and some other cancers respond very well to chemo. The oncologist also explained that the reason dogs don't respond the same way people do is because they are not getting the massive dose they give humans.

Glad you had good results with your dog, but with Kyra's tumor being so small and the prognosis with chemo, we opted out.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am so please that Kyra is doing well


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Lisa! Hope we can beat this terrible cancer


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I hope so too, or at least completely arrest it so it never grows further. :thumbup:


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

Just a quick update! It has been a year since Kyra's surgery and I am very cautiously optimistic. No signs of the tumor spreading and she seems to be in excellent health. I am so thankful that we found this terrible cancer when the tumor was very small! I have had another year with my best friend and hopefully, many more


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great news !


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wonderful news. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Melindajane, this is wonderful news!

Did you continue the supplements, or stop them at some point?


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

Lisa T, thanks. I quit giving her the IP-6 supplements in June because a had to put her on proin-50 for bladder issues and the two meds did not seem compatible. Still feeding her grain-free and giving fish oil!

Haven't seen any change in her health since stopping the supplements!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I just saw this response, talk about a delayed reply.

I hope that Kyra is still doing well, always nervous once the supplements are stopped!!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

That is great news they took it out. 

I lost my sweet 10 year old girl GSD in 2009 Thanksgiving to anal sac adenocarcinoma, which is what you are talking about. 

Unfortunately for us, when it was found it was the size of a golf ball and inoperable except for debulking. There was no sign of it except she started smelling her rear end so we thought it was that her sacs needed emptying.

Three surgeon reviewed her and they said even with debulking it would grown back even with all other treatment they could offer.

This cancer is rare. It is so aggressive that 99.99% of the time this type of tumor is malignant and spreads. 

I wish everyone knew about it and read about it because it hides and you cannot see it unless you get lucky or it is too late.

Have sacs checked regularly on your pups are they age. 

In 4 days I went from taking my pup for an anal sac expression to holding her as she passed away and I would wish this on no one ever.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

:hugs:


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

Kyra seems to still be doing great. Had her in for her checkup a couple of weeks aago and all looks well. Vet wants a recall visit in a month, as he felt a small lump in her rectum by her right anal gland. He feels that it is probably scar tissue from her surgery and told me not to worry about it, but of course I am! Otherwise, no problems!

Lisa T:. after the above from the vet, I have started her back on the IP-6!

VegasResident: I know that this cancer can be so blindsiding, and am so thankful that we found it when it was so small. So sorry to hear about your loss, and I agree that more people should be aware of it. Luckily my girl has always needed gland expressions and my vet is very aware of this cancer!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

So glad that Kyra is still doing well...sure hope that that small lump is scar tissue. I know that my Dad's cancer marker starts rising very slowly when he stops his IP6, until I nag him, he restarts it, and it goes back down :fingerscrossed:

If there are any motility problems, and no allergies, some fresh ground flaxseed might be helpful?

Keep us posted, continued good thoughts for Kyra!


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

Good news!! Took Kyra to the vet today for a recheck on the small lump. Absolutely no change and he feels that it is just scar tissue from the previous surgery I am going to keep her on the I-P6 and quit worrying about it now!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

That is wonderful news! Have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Outstanding! So glad to hear this, yay!

The incontinence - sometimes the addition of some fresh ground flax can help (phytoestrogens), or the homeopathic bedwetting formulas can also help. 

Great news!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Wonderful News! Merry Christmas and a healthy New Year to you and Kyra!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm glad your girl is doing better.

What are the symptons your dog had this? My dog's have never had anal problems that I know of...so how would I know if they started having problems?


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Awesome! That is great...


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

She had no symtoms and the cancer was found during a routine anal glad expression, luckily when it was very small.

Thanks for your replies, everyone, and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

melindajane said:


> good news!! Took kyra to the vet today for a recheck on the small lump. Absolutely no change and he feels that it is just scar tissue from the previous surgery:d i am going to keep her on the i-p6 and quit worrying about it now!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

jetscarbie said:


> I'm glad your girl is doing better.
> 
> What are the symptons your dog had this? My dog's have never had anal problems that I know of...so how would I know if they started having problems?


Iam sooo glad things worked out for Melinda!!!!!:wild:

My girl that had it showed no real symptoms either. She sniffed her butt some like she would when she needed an anal sac expression. So we took her in for one. At that point the tumor in my girl, sadly, was inoperable and the size of a golfball. It swelled and started ripping her anal area skin. The oncologists said they could debulk it with no guarantee of the wound closing and that it would just grow back possibly within weeks. We let he go to the Rainbow Bridge 3 days later rather than have her suffer.


This is a rare aggressive cancer whose tumor is 99.99% malignant most of the time and metatisizes quickly. But when it is your pup, rare means nothing in the end. I still miss her and it has been two years now :wub:

I now ask for anal sac exams for my dog with his annual wellness check as I never want to go through that again.


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

Devastating news on Kyra. After a couple of months of reduced appetite and excessive water drinking and many tests, x-rays have shown that the cancer has metastasized to her lungs and diaphragm. My challenge right now is to keep her eating. She refuses dog food, but is loving a home cooked diet of ground turkey, rice, cottage cheese and eggs, along with dog biscuits. She is still somewhat playful, but tires easily and is breathing heavily, due to the hundreds of tumors in her lungs. 

The only positive thing I can say about this is that I found the tumor when it was very small, and it has given me two more years with my sweet girl and best friend.

It won't be easy, but I will know when the time is right to end her suffering.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm sorry about your pup.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What sad news. I'm sure she's loving all the extra special treatment...she knows you'll do the best thing for her


----------

